# A few tricks. :)



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry it's blurry. I found the camera and the boys were being so good so we had a little bit of show off time.  The know so much more but it's hard to give the commands and video them at the same time...especially in out tiny house. LOL!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very cute! Loved seeing them working for their treats.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done, you have two boys who are very eager to please.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What smart boys....I knew a golden when I was younger that could open the frig and would eat food when his people weren't home. But your boys wouldn't do that


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

lol Janine! Only Max can open the fridge and he only ever does it when I ask him to! I considered that before I taught him to do it, but he is a really good boy and has never ever opened it on his own. 

They are very good boys!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Your boys look like they are having fun doing tricks together. I do a training session with Roxy and Elliot while my wife is getting dinner ready.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my! They are such good boys  very cute.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very cute! I especially love the bang trick. Are you going to expand on the fridge trick and get him to bring you something?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janine*

Janine

Your boys are just gorgeous and so very talented!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the video, Your Boys are beautiful and very SMART.
Was that Squirt in the background helping with the tricks?


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Very cute! I especially love the bang trick. Are you going to expand on the fridge trick and get him to bring you something?


 
Yup! We are trying to teach him "get me a Coke!" but i'm having a hard time figuring out how to make that happen. He doesn't like grabbing the Coke can either so we are gojng to buy one of those beer cozy things. LOL!

He will "get the lights" though! It's awesome! I can point to a lightswitch and ask him to get the lights and he will flp the switch! Nice and handy for when i'm too lazy to get up! 


And yes, that is Squirt in the back "helping". :uhoh:


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh your boys are so cute and smart too! Thanks for sharing the video. I always love watching well behaved dogs.


----------

